# Bowtech Assassin issues



## bowtechboy1979

should be an allen bolt in your riser adjust it and tighten it down


----------



## Crash_Pilot

bowtechboy1979 said:


> should be an allen bolt in your riser adjust it and tighten it down


After posting my question I saw that little bolt and decided to take a chance and investigate. 

My next question is how in the :mg: does that come loose? Am I experiencing a lower quality build?


----------



## bonecollector66

i dont think so, i owned a parker before i bought my bowtech heartbreaker,and that would come loose every now and then. had my heartbreaker a week an draw stop came loose, repositioned it tightend and its been fine.


----------



## Dogz

This happened to my Assassin as well. I screwed the set screw out and put some blue loctite on it and screwed it back in and have not had a problem since. I have heard of this problem from some other owners. just an oversight by Bowtech during the build. I would go over the bow and check all the screws, good practice on any bow.


----------



## Crash_Pilot

Dogz said:


> This happened to my Assassin as well. I screwed the set screw out and put some blue loctite on it and screwed it back in and have not had a problem since. I have heard of this problem from some other owners. just an oversight by Bowtech during the build. I would go over the bow and check all the screws, good practice on any bow.


I was thinking the same thing, put some loctite and should she not move at all. It scared me at first because I thought I had broken something. But after unscrewing that bolt and understanding what happened I was rest assured this is a common problem. 

Thanks for the feedback everyone


----------



## bambieslayer

one of my tricks is a dab of rtv "silicone rubber,formagasket etc..." on the threads it stops them from vibrating loose/corroding but can be easily removed for future servicability where loctite can cause problems in this area


----------



## my3sons

I had the same thing happen. Didn't know it came loose till my groups started spreading, could not figure it out till I noticed my fletching was almost hitting cable. I put the blue loctite and it fixed it, then i marked the rod so i can see if it gets loose.


----------



## buckdoehunter

I had the same problem with my Assassin, only it wasn't a loose set screw. The cable guard rod was not inserted all the way into the riser because there was a chunk of metal at the base of the set screw hole. The cable guard rod was never held by the set screw. I removed this metal ( it was easy but the factory should have caught this themselves also the assembler of the bow should have caught this too! ) put the rod all the way into the riser and tightened down the set screw. Problemed solved. The cable guard rod should measure 5 1/2 inches from the riser to the end of the rod. If yours is longer, you have the same issue as me. 

I emailed BowTech about this and have so far, about 2 weeks, never recieved a reply.


----------



## kaminari

buckdoehunter,

I apparently had the same issue.

Question: does your set screw directly contact the guide rod? I have reset the guide rod to 5.5" but it seems that the set screw doesn't thread all the way through to the guide rod.


----------



## kaminari

Rephrase of my post: I can't put my allen key all the way through the set screw's threaded channel into the area where the guide rod resides.


----------



## Westernbowhntr

Just checked my assassin and everything seems fine on it. This may be a batch issue. Has anyone notified Bowtech?


----------



## Hopperton

Have not seen it yet, but the loctite should be fine, just screw it in then back it off about a 1/4 turn. I dont think they are supposed to be cranked down.


----------



## FreeStyle

This happened to mine as well and just needed to tap it back in and retighten the set screw.


----------



## kaminari

I suppose my question is should the set screw contact the guide rod directly or is that bit of metal at the bottom of the threaded area supposed to be there?


----------



## Hopperton

kaminari said:


> I suppose my question is should the set screw contact the guide rod directly or is that bit of metal at the bottom of the threaded area supposed to be there?


I would give Baldyhunter a call and ask him to look at a new one. He has a few new ones untouched hanging on the wall.


----------



## stickstack

I had the same issue as well. Sort of glad to see I'm not alone but also worries me a little. The guide rod on mine almost popped out and when I looked in the set screw hole I thought I noticed it wasn't all the way clear to the rod. I actually assumed maybe Bowtech had planned it that way such that when you tightend the screw down it would dimple the aluminum into the rod instead of scarring the carbon. Regardless of the case I tapped mine back in w/ a deadblow mallet and it's stayed in place since. I did contact Bowtech about this and only got a response after I complained several times about how s-l-o-w their customer service. I'd contacted them once before about a different bow and never got a response. Squeeky wheel in action I guess.


----------



## bowtechfanatic1

I had the exact same thing happen to me. I was lucky i didn't pull the rod out all the way. I have an assassin and same issue as you. Took it down to the shop and the guy laughed at me and tightened the screw up. I was surprised this would happen from a bowtech. Now the screw is loctited in so it doesnt happen again.


----------



## Assassin73

This happens to my assassin as well as a friend on my indoor league wig his assassin we both put loctite in there and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## kaminari

I'm thinking that the first time it happened to me the set screw was loose and the second time I probably didn't re-seat it deeply enough (per buckdoehunter this last time I verified I'm set at 5 1/2" now).

I just spoke with Bowtech customer service about the set screw not going all the way through and he confirmed that it's a lead shot they place in there. So it should be set screw -> lead shot -> guide rod.


----------



## Boss777

Dogz said:


> This happened to my Assassin as well. I screwed the set screw out and put some blue loctite on it and screwed it back in and have not had a problem since. I have heard of this problem from some other owners. just an oversight by Bowtech during the build. I would go over the bow and check all the screws, good practice on any bow.


Dogz just bought an assassin today and noticed a sound that i didnt hear at the bow shop when i shot the bow, it sounds like a thud or a rattle but with the cams not the suppressor, ive tightened everything but still cant pinpoint what it could be?// any ideas?


----------



## Dogz

I put limbsaver quads on my limbs helped alot.I still get a thud sound. Sounds loud to me but asked a guy shooting next to me how loud it sounded and he said it wasn't that bad. It always sounds louder when your next to the bow. I might pull the string stop off and fill it with RTV so it is not hollow. Thats all I know for now always learning and trying new things good luck, Boss777


----------



## Storm36

Thank goodness I wasn't the only one with this issue (just found this site today after my Assassin did the same). I luckily started looking for loose screws as I've been having them vibrate loose on the sight pins, etc. I'm wondering if this is happening because this bow is made to such tight tolerances and the bow might create such internal shock/vibrations due to it's being fairly powerful? Anyway I unscrewed, applied Loctite, re-tightened, and it seems to be fixed. I'll let everyone know how it holds up as I shoot pretty heavy (approx. 40-50 arrows per day). I want this thing to be ready for fall 2012!


----------



## mbell6702

hey has any one had there assassin bow string blow up in there hands?


----------



## eokiebowhuntin

Same thing happened to my assassin today as i was shooting. I only got the cable rod to go back in to about 5 7/8" will this work or do i need to see if there is something keeping it from going in to 5.5"?


----------



## ChipWolny

I put a roller guide slide on my assassin. the twist in style never held.string would come of the guide.


----------



## hipigbustahs

*Assassin string snapped*



mbell6702 said:


> hey has any one had there assassin bow string blow up in there hands?


2011 Assassin: bow string blew up on me at full draw a couple months ago.
...thought it was just the age of the bowstring..haven't changed the strings ...but it was a surprise.
Bent both cams...so had to take it in to get new parts: factory strings and cams...

had to borrow a friends bow in the mean time.

...I would guess you need to change out your bowstrings ; have an extra set of strings
but I had no clue the string was going to break.


----------

